# The Works of John Kennedy of Dingwall



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 26, 2008)

The Works of John Kennedy of Dingwall


----------



## Gesetveemet (Jan 26, 2008)

Thank you

Would you know where I can purchase "Man's Relations to God" in the US


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 26, 2008)

Gesetveemet said:


> Thank you
> 
> Would you know where I can purchase "Man's Relations to God" in the US



I think your best option may be to get it directly from the James Begg Society. They are not in the U.S. but their price of £5.00 (including postage, which amounts to a total of around $10.00) would be hard to beat. 

Of course, you can read it online here.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 2, 2008)

John Kennedy of Dingwall, _The Days of the Fathers in Ross-Shire_, chap. IV, on a Ross-Shire Sabbath:



> On Sabbath they all meet in the house of God. The Lord himself is in the midst of them; the word is rightly divided; hungry souls are fed with "the finest of the wheat;" some of "the whole" are wounded; and some of the wounded ones are healed. The public service over, the people return to their homes; and by the way, they form into companies around some of the Lord's people, who are speaking of the sermon, and bring again, before themselves and others, the precious lessons which it furnished. In the evening district meetings are held, each presided over by an elder, or by some man of repute for godliness. After prayer and praise, and the reading of a portion of Scripture, a certain number of the questions of the Shorter Catechism are asked and answered, and notes of the sermons, heard during the day, are repeated. Time is allowed for family duties, and in many a household, the incense of prayer and praise ascends from the family altar to God. Such was an ordinary Ross-shire Sabbath in the good days of the Fathers.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Feb 2, 2008)

a religious kennedy?????? who would have thought


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 6, 2008)

Slippery said:


> a religious kennedy?????? who would have thought


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 15, 2008)

John Kennedy's _Sermons Notes_ is now available here:

The James Begg Society


----------

